# Testy



## Fern Modena (Apr 23, 2006)

furgeddabout it, its not for me to say...


----------



## Pat H (Apr 23, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> furgeddabout it, its not for me to say...



Oh, darn, I always miss all the good stuff!


----------



## bigrick (May 16, 2006)

Posted here just to change the displayed thread on the main page.


----------



## grest (May 16, 2006)

I think I missed something...yet again!
Connie


----------



## Jim C (May 16, 2006)

grest said:
			
		

> I think I missed something...yet again!
> Connie



Doubt it!!


----------



## bigrick (May 18, 2006)

bigrick said:
			
		

> Posted here just to change the displayed thread on the main page.



ditto ditto


----------

